# Jaki program do przegl. dokumentacji przez www.

## Jacekalex

Witam

Man pytanie: - czy istnieje jakiś program (skrypt cgi) oprócz man2html -który pozwala na przeglądanie całej dokumentacji zgromadzonejw systemie - odpowiednik debianowskiego dwww, oraz do przeglądania zainstalowanego oprogramowania -odpowiednik skryptu cgi dpkg-www (też z debiana).

Pozdrawiam

 :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

dwww pewnie mozesz sobie odpalic a co do oprogramowania... to mozesz sobie to SAM zrobic. cos w stylu w cronie co minute "qlist -IvC > /home/www/public_html/lista.txt" i w php <? include('lista.txt'); ?>.

----------

## Crenshaw

co do man'a konqueror: w pasku wpisujesz man:cokolwiek

----------

